# Unstimulated IUI & Heart Shaped Womb



## natandy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone

We went back to the clinic yesterday to get the results of our initial tests. Everything seems to be ok- tubes, releasing one egg every month, etc, apart from the doctor said it looks like I have got a heart shaped womb   I've got to have a hysteroscopy next month to look at it in more detail. Has anyone else had this test done, im feeling nervous about it! Also has anyone any info or advice on having a heart shaped womb? The doctor said i will have a higher chance of miscarriage and its harder to carry the baby full term  

The doctor then went on to say the next step is to be referred to have unstimulated IUI. Does anyone have any experience of this? They wont stimulate because I have got cystic fibrosis so they dont want to increase the chances of me having a multiple pregnancy because of the massive strain this would put on my body.

I would love to hear from anyone that has any advice on anything!!
Thank you for reading  

Natalie


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Natalie,

I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I don't have any personal experience of a bicornuate uterus but if you take a look at the 'uterine and cervical issues' area under 'diagnosis' on this site, you'll find others with the same issue, including women who have had successful pregnancies with a bicornuate uterus (even twins!) so don't give up hope. I haven't had a hysteroscopy either, but you could take a look under the 'fertility investigations' section. 

I do have plenty of experience of natural IUI and I'm probably not the best advert for it! But it does work for many women. For women who are able to ovulate normally, I've seen research which showed that the chance of success per cycle was higher with stimulated IUI but the chance of success per woman was the same for natural or stimulated IUI. In other words, it may take more cycles to get there with natural IUI but if IUI will work for you then natural IUI should work. I'm keen to avoid the drugs used for stimulation and the risk of multiples so I've opted for natural IUI, which hasn't worked yet but I'm hoping it will eventually! If it doesn't I'll consider moving straight to mild IVF rather than stimulated IUI so I still have control over the number of potential babies!

Good luck with your journey. You'll find plenty of support from the ladies on here x


----------



## natandy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Calluna

Thank you so much for your reply, I really appreciate any help or advice as all this feels a bit over whelming at times  
I will take a look under the sections you suggested.

I hope that IUI works for you soon, i'm sure it will. I think we will try it 2 or 3 times then move onto IVF, but like you said it does work for some ladies so it could happen!

Thanks again and I wish you all the luck
Natalie


----------

